# Free sectional couch



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Non smoking house. It doesn't stink. It was an expensive couch.. It is very comfortable and plenty big to nap from several different positions. Shows minimal wear but has plenty of life and certainly doesn't look bad. We simply replaced with a smaller one so the boy would have some play room in the den. Would be good for kids, deer lease, man cave, or even in your normal den. I like it.... wife wanted more room for the baby so we went to a smaller one.

I'm off of 517 between Alvin and Dickinson.


----------

